# DAS-6 Pro Plus Vs Megs G220 V2



## ahaydock

The time has come where my Megs G220 has packed up so needs replacing and am unsure what to get?

I don't Detail like I use to but don't mind paying out for a better machine, but think I will stick to a DA.

I liked my V1 G220 however this is my 3rd one replaced under warranty so am tempted with the DAS-6 Pro Plus over the G220 V2?

If anyone can advise on the two and which is the better machine that would be appreciated?


----------



## James_R

I've just bought a DAS6 Pro Plus (with the 15mm orbit, as opposed to the 8mm orbit on PC)

Its a much larger machine than the G220, more akin to a Rotary size

Pretty smooth in operation.
Bear in mind at the moment it will only take 6" -6.5" pads due to backing plate design.
I have the 6" and 5" backing plates.

Just done a Range Rover in black with mine last weekend, first outing for it.
Was impressed - no tingly fingers at the end of the shift.

If you want to be able to swap to a 4" spot pad, you will be left wanting.

I have a PorterCable 7424 which I use solely for spot work now.
HTH


----------



## CleanYourCar

Pleased to hear your thoughts, you definitely don't get the same vibration as the smaller orbits.

It's not actually that much bigger. From the backing plate it's 2.8" longer, but ergonomically nicer to hold in my opinion.

We are going to get a specific backing plate for this, but these are the correct 5" plate for them: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...es/125mm-das-21e-backing-plate/prod_1399.html

Here's a quick shot for comparison between the classic PRO and the new larger throw machines to give you an idea of size.










We are looking to introduce a specific spot pad machine next year also with a 12mm throw.

Video here also of one in action:






Sonax Cutmax is one hell of a polish 

Tim


----------



## Kimo

Certainly think I'll be getting the pro plus soon and keep the pro for spot work etc


----------



## saul

video not working, also for a complete newbie which of the above two or the regular das6 pro would be the better recommendation?


----------



## Kabel88

James_R said:


> I've just bought a DAS6 Pro Plus (with the 15mm orbit, as opposed to the 8mm orbit on PC)
> 
> Its a much larger machine than the G220, more akin to a Rotary size
> 
> Pretty smooth in operation.
> Bear in mind at the moment it will only take 6" -6.5" pads due to backing plate design.
> I have the 6" and 5" backing plates.
> 
> Just done a Range Rover in black with mine last weekend, first outing for it.
> Was impressed - no tingly fingers at the end of the shift.
> 
> If you want to be able to swap to a 4" spot pad, you will be left wanting.
> 
> I have a PorterCable 7424 which I use solely for spot work now.
> HTH


Did you try it with the 5" backing plate, if you did how did do compared with the 6" ? Im thinking about vibrations


----------



## James_R

Kabel88 said:


> Did you try it with the 5" backing plate, if you did how did do compared with the 6" ? Im thinking about vibrations


I only used the 5" backplate.
Will side to side it with a 6" plate this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Kabel88

James_R said:


> I only used the 5" backplate.
> Will side to side it with a 6" plate this weekend :thumb:


Please write a message, how it worked out


----------



## Junior Bear

This is my next machine I think. Just watched the video. At first it looked like the machine was a bit of a fighter. Was this due to lower speed being harder to handle?


----------



## Titanium Htail

Been recently using a borrowed Das6 to evaluate the function for my specific needs in view of purchasing the most applicable, weight and smoothness are my mandatory needs, the Das6 proving light weight well balanced in action. I continue to find turning the machine off once in use on the car a specific challenge, the transition from hand to machine provides continuity, speed, ease of use with great results from my tentative fumbling.

One might expect a reasonable failure rate with any mechanical product, your third one under warranty a measure of the customer service for your G220, does the lengthened design add stability where the necessary two handed approach is vital, you two machines look similar outwardly in weight and presentation. 

This many well be the opportunity to change or could you borrow one to see if you prefer this alternative, that try before you buy a possible option perhaps a good product for your lower usage or varying current needs.

A colleague has a Spin Doctor for me to try so a decision is pending, good luck hope you find the right machine for you.

John Tht.


----------



## 67 Mustang

CleanYourCar said:


> Pleased to hear your thoughts, you definitely don't get the same vibration as the smaller orbits.
> 
> It's not actually that much bigger. From the backing plate it's 2.8" longer, but ergonomically nicer to hold in my opinion.
> 
> We are going to get a specific backing plate for this, but these are the correct 5" plate for them: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...es/125mm-das-21e-backing-plate/prod_1399.html
> 
> Here's a quick shot for comparison between the classic PRO and the new larger throw machines to give you an idea of size.
> 
> We are looking to introduce a specific spot pad machine next year also with a 12mm throw.
> 
> Sonax Cutmax is one hell of a polish
> 
> Tim


Any plans for a Group buy for the Pro Plus?


----------



## saul

67 Mustang said:


> Any plans for a Group buy for the Pro Plus?


+1 for this


----------



## John.C

I do quite fancy one of these plus machines .. Look good


----------



## devonutopia

I'm also interested in a GB for the Pro Plus. Looks awesome, although I would definitely be keen to use a 5" backing plate, if the machine takes it.


----------



## CHALKYUK

Also interested in a group buy but not sure exactly which package to get yet. 
Little unsure if I would need 15mm orbit, 8mm orbit, or 12mm throw. 
It's primary use will be polishing, glazing and sealing my black e60 5 series.. any advice or good articles to read? I'm quite new to all this so any advice appreciated.


----------



## garymcq23

i would also be interested in a group buy with hex pads and megs 105 and 205


----------



## bencossie25

how much 6pro +


----------



## VAG-hag

did someone say group buy on the Pro+ with Hex pads & 205/105?? That would be nice


----------



## Blackwatch

necro post here but as I am on my way to buy a new machine from CYC as I type, a group buy coupon would be awesome news...It would certainly impress mrs Blackwatch as well.


----------

